# Bish and the family ;D..



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Got a new camera for Christmas, so I thought I should post some pics. I have no idea how to use it yet. It's a Sony A380. <3.

The green cheek conures, Bijou and Bella:









Boo, my lovely handicat.. he escaped from the house and (we think) got hit by a car, and had to have his tail removed.. he was gone for a week and cost $3k to get some broken teeth taken out plus his tail:


















And of course, my shetland sheepdog, Bishop.. he is six months now:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He isn't breed standard.. but I love him to bits anyway!









And my cat Benny, he is special, but the cuddliest cat ever. He's a rescue, same as my other cat.









And me and my boyfriend..


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You have a very lovely family!!! Your birds are very beautiful, cute kitties and Bishop is a handsome boy! Thanks for sharing :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you for all the wonderful pics.! Bishop is just as cute as can be. I love his perky expression. Everyone looks very happy and well loved! Great looking family. :smile::smile:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2010)

Beautiful photos!


----------

